# Moving to Maadi, need a dentist and doctor



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

Guys,

My partner and I are moving to live in Maadi this September. by the time we get there, I'll be needing some dental implants and a good doctor in the nearly area.

Cab anyone recommend a good, English speaking doc and dentist in that area.

And does anyone have an idea what dental implants might cost?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Ghaly's medical Center is in Maadi and service is good. I have always pleased with the treatment I, my husband and children have received there. 
I don't know about the Implants, but there are many dentist in Maadi, Ghalys have dental care too, and is generaly cheaper here than in Europe.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Egypt could, indeed, have a thriving dental tourism niche because dental here is that good. 

World class, and incredibly inexpensive it is.


----------



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. If anyone else has any tips feel free to jump in. 

Really appreciate this.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

AndrewAlex said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. If anyone else has any tips feel free to jump in.
> 
> Really appreciate this.


Maadi dental clinic, for a root Canal treatment, and an implant 5000 LE no pain whatsoever, they are big on the drugs here.....

They also do cerec inlays, not sure they are available in uk. Which means within one hour you have a new tooth cut by laser via a photograph taken by the computer. It is made from a ceramic material hence the name and colur matched 2000le per tooth


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Ghaly's medical Center is in Maadi and service is good. I have always pleased with the treatment I, my husband and children have received there.
> I don't know about the Implants, but there are many dentist in Maadi, Ghalys have dental care too, and is generaly cheaper here than in Europe.


 Not that hot on Ghaly myself, prefer the services from the As Salam hospital on the Corniche Maadi, but for dentist I prefer the Dental group in Degla. I dont like going to a dentist to begin with, but these guys dont hurt me, and that counts! Very happy with them.


----------



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

I was quoted £950 per implant by my local dentist here in the UK, a root canal was a separate charge, can't remember the exact figure off the top of my head but was around £300. Such an amazing difference in price.

I was going to get mine done here, but in a conversation with my dentist, she told me she attended dental implant courses in Cairo. That got me thinking... " Why would a UK based dentist go all the way to Cairo to learn about dental implant?"

They must be good over here right?

Going by the feedback you guys are giving, it looks like my judgement was right.

Thanks guys. Will take my time to find a really good dentist and have them done over there.

Looks like there truly is scope for dental tourism.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

AndrewAlex said:


> I was quoted £950 per implant by my local dentist here in the UK, a root canal was a separate charge, can't remember the exact figure off the top of my head but was around £300. Such an amazing difference in price.
> 
> I was going to get mine done here, but in a conversation with my dentist, she told me she attended dental implant courses in Cairo. That got me thinking... " Why would a UK based dentist go all the way to Cairo to learn about dental implant?"
> 
> ...


The bonus is they all speak English - they have to in order to get into the university program.

It's win-win!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

AndrewAlex said:


> I was quoted £950 per implant by my local dentist here in the UK, a root canal was a separate charge, can't remember the exact figure off the top of my head but was around £300. Such an amazing difference in price.
> 
> I was going to get mine done here, but in a conversation with my dentist, she told me she attended dental implant courses in Cairo. That got me thinking... " Why would a UK based dentist go all the way to Cairo to learn about dental implant?"
> 
> ...


 My wife had all here implants done here, they were well done and much much cheaper than back home...she has a pretty smile now


----------

